
Bitcoin Resource List - saddington
https://thebitcoin.pub/t/wip-epic-bitcoin-resource-list-rocket-bomb-fire/6811?u=john
======
kbody
Shamelessly stolen without credit from Jameson Lopp's (
[https://twitter.com/lopp](https://twitter.com/lopp) ) long-running resource
list [http://lopp.net/bitcoin.html](http://lopp.net/bitcoin.html)

I can't believe someone would do such an obvious copy-paste without crediting
the creator and think no-one would find out. Pitiful.

~~~
saddington
There's a credit link.

~~~
wyc

        > Shoutout to @gio (and MIchael Lopp2!)who posted a link in the PUB that included most of these resources! Thanks!
    

That's like copying 80% of a textbook and leaving a single reference to it in
yours. It seems like they're taking credit for assembling the corpus of the
material.

~~~
saddington
actually, we've connected with Lopp and he's cool with it. we're looking to
contribute back to his material which is open source. but, good points here
all-around.

------
t3ra
The list looks great! Some form of curation/recommendation (esp in the book
section) would help in navigating the huge list

